# VHF Radio power boost



## DKFREE (Sep 1, 2008)

Is it possible to increase the power output of my VHF radio? If so, is there anyone who can do it ?


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

Use a GOOD antenna....Mount as high as possible...VHF travels in a STRAIGHT line (basically line of sight), will not follow the curvature of the earth.


----------



## DOUBLE "D" & LV (Oct 2, 2007)

The only thing I know to do is to hook a vsrw meter to it and check for the actual output. This will also help determine if the antenae wire is the correct length. If it is not, you will not get the full output benefits. You cut the ant wire to the proper length and you will achieve the full power of the radio. Other than that, I saw a few things on the internet on vhf power boosters.


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

> *DOUBLE "D" & LV (2/22/2009)*The only thing I know to do is to hook a vsrw meter to it and check for the actual output. This will also help determine if the antenae wire is the correct length. If it is not, you will not get the full output benefits. You cut the ant wire to the proper length and you will achieve the full power of the radio. Other than that, I saw a few things on the internet on vhf power boosters.


Isn't that a SWR meter??

Ask anyone you know that might of been hot into CB Radios. I had one years ago when we were running CB's. Back then they were about $10-$20. I'm sure that you can pick them up today for $30.00 or less.


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

E-Bay...Less then $20.00

http://shop.ebay.com/items/__swr-meter_W0QQQ5ftrkparmsZ72Q253A1234Q257C66Q253A2Q257C65Q253A12Q257C39Q253A1QQ_trksidZp3286Q2ec0Q2em14QQ_sopZ1QQ_scZ1


----------



## DOUBLE "D" & LV (Oct 2, 2007)

I meant vswr. West marine has them also.


----------



## cribbs55 (Oct 31, 2007)

check out justin in the repair section jsaddiction is his user name boosted mine last year works ten times better


----------



## truklodyte (Oct 18, 2008)

Before purchasing anything.

1,make sure you do not have any wire coiled up as extra,this will cut signal strenth.

2,make sure you are running the correct shielded wire.

3,make sure you have a good antenna.Do not use the cheapest one you can find it may not match radio perfectly.

4 have your radio tuned up by a qualified tech.

5 use swr meter to check signal strength.

6A VHF FM marine radio on high puts out 25watts and on low puts out 1 watt .Make sure you are on correct setting.For every watt equals a mile of transmission1 watt 1 mile ,25watts 25 miles.

If everything checks out and you are still not getting the range check into a Varitable V plus modulator.A modulator works best when radio is turned down to 1 watt then you can use seleter knob to set output strength from 1 watt to 80 watts.

Do not use a linear.Linear is dead key power if set wrong will *melt* your antenna. Modulator uses dead key at 1 watt modulation(talking) will swing to 80 watts.

I strongly suggest you have a tech inspect your system if you are not electronic savy!


----------



## jsaddiction (Oct 2, 2007)

I will do it for you for $60 bucks. I will also check your transmission line and antenna configuration as well as your reflected power and get you all set up. With the right equipment you can transmit 25+ miles. Fcc regulates 25watts of output so if you put a VHF booster amp on it you will be in violation. If they catch you it could cost you big bucks (along the lines of $10K).


----------

